# Official Summer League Thread



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> *Cavaliers Announce Summer League Roster*​
> *CLEVELAND, OH - July 8th, 2008 -* The Cleveland Cavaliers have assembled a summer league team of free agents, young veterans and Cavaliers 2008 draft picks J.J. Hickson (19th overall) and Darnell Jackson (52nd overall) to participate in the 2008 NBA Summer League, Cavaliers General Manager Danny Ferry announced today.
> 
> The 2008 NBA Summer League will be held July 11-20 in Las Vegas, NV with the Cavaliers playing a five-game schedule at the Thomas & Mack Center and COX Pavilion on the campus of the University of Nevada-Las Vegas. This marks the fifth consecutive year that the Cavaliers will compete in the League.
> ...


*NBA.com Summer League - Vegas Summer League*​


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

You can go here for the TV Schedule:

http://www.nba.com/summerleague2008/vsl_tvschedule08.html



> Time (EST)
> 
> Home
> 
> ...


----------



## Krenzel16 (Jul 9, 2008)

Romeo Travis and Dru Joyce balling it up with LeBron again.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ LOL Yeah, I noticed that too.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Krenzel16 said:


> Romeo Travis and Dru Joyce balling it up with LeBron again.


obtw welcome to the board krenzel


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FbovZZizMC4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FbovZZizMC4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Game #1 | Chandler Carries Knicks Over Cavaliers*



> *Chandler Carries Knicks Over Cavaliers* *|* *Boxscore*​
> *LAS VEGAS, July 14 –* Wilson Chandler's strong performance of 26 points and eight rebounds guided the New York Knicks to a nail-biting three-point victory over the Cleveland Cavaliers, 97-94, in the day four opener of the 2008 NBA Summer League Presented by EA SPORTS.
> Chandler was helped out by fellow starters Anthony Roberson's 22 points, Mardy Collins' 17, and Danilo Gallinari's 14.
> 
> ...


Too bad Cleveland lost but at least J.J. Hickson came out like a man on a mission. Several write-ups on other sites say he looked great down low and was offensive-minded, with a good show of moves down low.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice start for JJ. Darnell Jackson looked pretty good as well 

I'm real interested to see how he does in the next game. 

Our team is probably gonna lose alot of games though because we have no guard play whatsoever


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Nice start for JJ. Darnell Jackson looked pretty good as well
> 
> I'm real interested to see how he does in the next game.
> 
> Our team is probably gonna lose alot of games though because we have no guard play whatsoever


Our summer league team or our real team or both?:saywhat:


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> Our summer league team or our real team or both?:saywhat:


:lol:

That's right. 

I caught this game on the net and I was really impressed by both our picks. JJ showed great anticipation on his putbacks and is a hussler out there. Also very athletic. He can be solid defensively with a lil' help from Mr. 80's goatee Mike Brown.

Darnell is solid all around and has good fundamentals. I didn't think he'd be as athletic, but he showed cat like quickness on a couple of lay ins. Good sign. Plus he has a nice shooting touch. 

From what I've seen so far (only ONE game, I know), I think JJ may contribute this year if AV is gone. Darnell, not sure, but in the long run, I think both guys could potentially be regulars on this team.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Game #2*

*Rockets 73, Cleveland 72 (Boxscore)*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

JJ with another good game. A bit concerning he got outrebounded so badly by Dorsey though. Need to tighten up the FT's as well with Lebron and Big Ben we don't need another bad FT shooter. The rebounding is more important though: if we trade AV that's going to be a huge loss in the rebounding area


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How are Dru Joyce and Romeo Travis doing? Are they really on the team?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Game #4 | Hornets Edge Out Cavaliers*

*Recap**|* *Hornets 79, Cavaliers 78 (Box Score)*​


> *LAS VEGAS, July 19 –* With LeBron James in the audience, the Cleveland Cavaliers fell to the New Orleans Hornets, 79-78, on Saturday during the NBA Summer League at the COX Pavilion on the campus of the University of Nevada – Las Vegas.
> 
> After leading much of the game, the Cavaliers (0-4) surrendered the lead at the 7:24 mark of the fourth quarter on a short jumper by Ndudi Ebi, which put the Hornets ahead 60-59. This momentum changer resulted in a seesaw of lead changes the rest of the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Game #5 | Balanced Bucks Crush Cavaliers*

*Recap* *|* *Bucks 88, Cavaliers 72 (Box Score)*​


> *LAS VEGAS, July 20 –* An offensively balanced Milwaukee Bucks squad won their final game of the 2008 NBA Summer League Presented by EA SPORTS defeating the Cleveland Cavaliers, 88-72, on Sunday.
> 
> Six Bucks scored in double-figures in the game, including Darius Washington who finished with 12 on 6-of-10 shooting; Luc Mbah a Moute, Matt Freije, Roderick Wilmont and Trey Johnson, each scoring 11; and Joe Alexander, who tallied 10 points in the win.
> 
> ...


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

glad to see hickson doing well. is there anyone else that really matters on the summer league roster?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Darnell Jackson will make the roster this year. He played at Kansas, good defensive big man (rotates well, takes charges) who can knock down an open jumper and finish inside. Should be a contributor off the bench.


----------

